# Saw a Kirin Parrot



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

To say the least the local LFS has been getting some unusual fish. I saw a pair of 2" Kirin parrot fish and they were very unique looking. I assume they are a hybrid?? They do not look like the blood parrot, the body shape isn't the same and the colors were silver, turquoise, with a few reddish spangles under the chin. Anyone ever seen/kept these before?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Never heard of one? Any pics?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

No, but I am going in today and I'll take my camera and see if I can sneak a few pics.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

kirin or kilin parrots are just a cross between a flowerhorn and a parrot, when you breed a flowerhorn and a parrot you will get a bunch of different looking fry, the ones with a parrot body and face are called kirin parrots

here are pics of the ones *** had in the past:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sometimes they are short bodied flowerhorns too, but usually mentioned like above, parrot x flowerhorn.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

Interesting, I took some photos at the LFS, when I am looking at the fish they don't really have a parrot looking body but in the photos, which aren't great, they kinda do. Don't their eyes look freakishly red?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like a short-bodied flowerhorn to me.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks a lot like the flowerhorn x parrot I saw a while ago


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nathan43 said:


> Sometimes they are short bodied flowerhorns too, but usually mentioned like above, parrot x flowerhorn.


if it is a parrot body with a flowerhorn face it is a bonsai flowerhorn, not a Kirin parrot.

here is a bonsai, notice the flowerhorn face.









here is a Short Body Flowerhorn (a little longer then a bonzai)


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

i want of those!!!!


----------

